# Help help help... Sick fish & Fry



## MagicMagdelene (Aug 29, 2011)

I have about 14 black and dalmatian molly's (thanks to ten 1-2 month old fry). We just had a massive power out due to Hurricane Irene, and I had to evac for the day - I was able to get a battery air pump, so everyone made it out okay. However now today I notice white spots on a lot of my fish, including the fry! I'm not sure if it's been there for long (it's reeeal hard to see white spots on a dalmatian), and I just don't know if this is ick or not. There are some spots that look embedded in the skin (like on the sail of my male black molly), but some that are raised and look like they're on the surface, like a fungus. I'm SOOO scared to treat with ick medicine, as it will surely kill the delicate fry.

As of last night, I did a 50% vacuum, and have been adding fresh water at about a cup every hour or so (terrified that the water parameters aren't exactly the same, and don't want to shock the babies). I already had salt in the tank, and when I finally fill it all up again, I was going to add a little more. Temperature is kept in the range of 76 - 80 degrees.

Fish behaviors are only slightly different. My black male was resting all day yesterday on the bottom of the tank, but seemed more active today (that could've just been because he knows when breakfast is - I'm at work and will get a better look at his behavior tonight). My male dalmatian had a few moments when he darts back and forth. No change in the two females, or fry yet.

Suggestions?? Anyone? Please? I was thinking of isolating which fry I can pinpoint that don't look sick in a separate clean quarantine tank, but I know they're sooo delicate and don't want to stress them out. Wanted to do it that way instead of isolate the sick fish so I can #1, treat the main tank if there's a serious problem, but #2, if I use medicine, it'll disperse easier in the bigger main tank, which has lots of air and water circulation


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If it looks like grains of salt and started after the tanks got cold, ich is likely the culprit. Take the carbon out of the filter, do a large water change and then treat the main tank. There are many effective meds and also the salt/heat method. Pick one method and use as directed.

You could try separating the fry, but if it is ich, they may die from ich in the gills before you see spots.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, could be ick. Keep doing water changes, add melefix. Seperate fry. Hope the can be ok! Glad your ok from the hurricane!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend melefix for fry. I'd put in some malachite green. Each white spot is a parasite that is feeding on the body fluids of your fish. Once the feeding period is over, then it drops of the fish and goes to the bottom. It then has probably began reproducing and the parasite "cyst" breaks open and hundreds of new baby icks appear.Each little parasite is free swimming and swims up to the host fish. In the free swimming stage, that's when it's possible to kill it with ick med. Ick attacks usually happen after a temp drop. one of the best ways to break the cycle is to raise the temp up to 80 and add a teaspoon of salt to each gallon of water. Malachite green works very well against ick. Treat it for ten days after all the white spots are gone. Be VERY careful not to spread it to a different tank!!!!!!!


----------



## MagicMagdelene (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm changing the water as much and as quickly as I dare (which means adding two cups of water every hour - I'd hate to kill the fry because my parameters in the tank are slightly different than the water I'm adding) - I usually keep the temp at 80 degrees, though I'm guessing it got cold the night of the hurricane and power out. So it's back up to 80, and I've added 1/2 dose salt since I did a 50% change. Also added a 1/2 dose of Aloe Stress Coat since I thought I saw that Ick can mess with their slime coat. No deaths. Everyone seems okay for now. Keeping a close watch. My male black seemed a little more active last night - he's been hiding under a bridge. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck!!! Ick killed one of my bettas indirectly. It weakened the immune system for finrot while I was away.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a number of medications that i don't use because they stain the water..although i haven't had an outbreak of ick in years her is what i have found to be the best treatment for me.....
do a water change..at least 30%....
raise temp to 84-86 F.......
treat tank with aquarisol....as directed...


----------

